# Hatchling died



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 24, 2012)

One of my hatchlings hatched over a week ago. I noticed his yolk sac wasn't absorbing as fast as the others. I kept him in the hatchling incubator on wet paper towels and just kept an eye on him. Today, I found him dead. What happened? His yolk sac never really did absorb. Could I have done anything?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I have no explanation. I do know that incubating tortoise eggs can be a real heart breaker. Some just don't survive. I have lost several that were fully formed and it never gets easier. So sad that they make it that far and then die. Again, sorry!!


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 24, 2012)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> One of my hatchlings hatched over a week ago. I noticed his yolk sac wasn't absorbing as fast as the others. I kept him in the hatchling incubator on wet paper towels and just kept an eye on him. Today, I found him dead. What happened? His yolk sac never really did absorb. Could I have done anything?


 Sorry to hear. That has happened to me many times. They don't all live.


----------



## wellington (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry . That must be really hard after having it for a week.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 25, 2012)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> One of my hatchlings hatched over a week ago. I noticed his yolk sac wasn't absorbing as fast as the others. I kept him in the hatchling incubator on wet paper towels and just kept an eye on him. Today, I found him dead. What happened? His yolk sac never really did absorb. Could I have done anything?



What was the temperature and humidity level in the incubator after the tortoise hatched?


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 25, 2012)

sorry


----------



## MikeCow1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that one of the hatchlings died. Sometimes there's just nothing you can do.


----------



## turtlemann2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutly sadning... i have a new hatchling that im worried about also. Is there anyway the yoke sack could have been ruptured or broken? Did he hatch on his own or did you help him after pipping?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Benjamin said:


> kimber_lee_314 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my hatchlings hatched over a week ago. I noticed his yolk sac wasn't absorbing as fast as the others. I kept him in the hatchling incubator on wet paper towels and just kept an eye on him. Today, I found him dead. What happened? His yolk sac never really did absorb. Could I have done anything?
> ...



 *I am on the same page with Benjamin. This does happen without any logical reasoning. * *RIP*


----------



## ascott (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry dear...rest in peace little


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 26, 2012)

turtlemann2 said:


> Absolutly sadning... i have a new hatchling that im worried about also. Is there anyway the yoke sack could have been ruptured or broken? Did he hatch on his own or did you help him after pipping?



No, he hatched on his own, but he hatched really fast - faster than the others. The day he died, it looked like the the sac may have bled a little - but that's after several days of not absorbing.


----------



## turtlemann2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well thats too bad  to have come so far and then ...  sorry again


----------

